# Day at Brands Hatch



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Went to Brands Hatch for a novice day as its 1st time on track. 
Enjoyed it very much.
Cat ran very well despite having big wheels. 
Also i was expecting to encounter brake fade at some point but my standard brakes and discs did me well through out the day.
I have braided lines, new discs and red stuff pads and fresh fluid.
They were sharp and on point all day. Not sure if i still need those massive GTR brakes to be honest.
Only prob i had was a very slight powersteering fuid weep from reservoir pipe.

Deffo look forward to my next one. I will get some videos up later.

Heres some pics


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

second to last session this happened


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice looking car.
Easy to lose it on a track if you are new as you never really can tell your going so fast!!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

TREG said:


> Nice looking car.
> Easy to lose it on a track if you are new as you never really can tell your going so fast!!


Yep was a brown pants moment for me lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

More of a slide than a spin.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great. Scary moment that...


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep it was hope to go back soon


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Sam 

How did you find the other drivers on track as it was a novice day ? 

Obviously from your video you was trying pretty hard but were others as 'enthusiastic' ? I've seen a few track day videos (something I'd like to try) and some look like chaos whereas others look pretty civilised. 

Would you do another novice day or progress another level the next time ? 

Great looking car by the way, loving the black & white 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Crick said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> How did you find the other drivers on track as it was a novice day ?
> 
> ...


Everyone was great, there was maybe one or two that were a bit to aggressive or refusing to let you overtake. But overall it was a good bunch and for a 1st time was great.

There was 1 guy who turned up in a stripped out ford rs with full rollcage, he didnt look novice to me.
Next time i probably go for a general track day rather then novice. But for 1st time i recommend it as its easy going.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:Car looks great on track


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Agreed it looks ace.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Alex C said:


> :thumbsup:Car looks great on track






goghat said:


> Agreed it looks ace.


Many thanks.

A few more pics


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Marshallah looks like a very clean example and nice pics too of the car on the track, what tyres have you got on the car?, I would say if you decide to go back soon put a set of R888 on as they are perfect on track once they are heated up and you can seriously take some sharp bends without the car feeling it will slip out.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> Marshallah looks like a very clean example and nice pics too of the car on the track, what tyres have you got on the car?, I would say if you decide to go back soon put a set of R888 on as they are perfect on track once they are heated up and you can seriously take some sharp bends without the car feeling it will slip out.



Thanks brother, tyres are Toyo proxes.
I agree better tyres would help also maybe smaller wheels .
But i would like to keep it road drivable also so am a bit unsure of some tyres on road use day to day. But have heard good things about the r888's


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. 

Will be interesting how you find the track etiquette and standard of driving when you go to a general track day. 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Car does look good.

For info Novice days are for people that have been on three or less MSV days.
That doesn't always mean they are a novice.

Toyo888 tyres are good, but they are expensive.
I generally use Federal RSR as they cost a lot less and are only about a 0.5 - 1 second per lap slower.
It's not a race, so I think the cost savings on some of the cheap tyres are worth it as track days are really just for fun.
The RSR is also better in the wet.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You do not need track tyres until you are used to the car on road tyres.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

^^ agree maximise and learn track day driving before moving on to making changes to the car and tyres.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

CT17 said:


> Toyo888 tyres are good, but they are expensive.
> I generally use Federal RSR as they cost a lot less and are only about a 0.5 - 1 second per lap slower.
> It's not a race, so I think the cost savings on some of the cheap tyres are worth it as track days are really just for fun.
> The RSR is also better in the wet.




As Richard said if your not chasing lap times and your just having some trackday fun then road tyres are perfectly fine.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I think r888 would be ok if you don't use in the road too much, and avoid the rain! If not I heard the yoko or dunlop track biased tyres are better but I could find any in 19" sizes for my wheels...


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Car does look good.
> 
> For info Novice days are for people that have been on three or less MSV days.
> That doesn't always mean they are a novice.
> ...





moleman said:


> You do not need track tyres until you are used to the car on road tyres.





FRRACER said:


> ^^ agree maximise and learn track day driving before moving on to making changes to the car and tyres.





F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> As Richard said if your not chasing lap times and your just having some trackday fun then road tyres are perfectly fine.





Alex C said:


> I think r888 would be ok if you don't use in the road too much, and avoid the rain! If not I heard the yoko or dunlop track biased tyres are better but I could find any in 19" sizes for my wheels...


Thanks for the advice guys, i agree the most improvement and learning has be done by me 1st. And its a road car and do not want to change that. Its just for the occasional fun day.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

great to see a car that could win Show n shine competitions, out on track. A true enthusiast. Kudos Sam!

Mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

If you do anything, Sam, give Jo @ CAT Driver Training a call, or join one of their days advertised on here.

You'll learn more, have more fun and it's cheaper than a set of 888s.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah lovely pics and great to see another GTR being used properly:bowdown1:

Another point about running R888's etc is oil surge! I've always been warned against using these types of tyre because of this. 

More grip doesn't necessarily mean more fun


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

git-r said:


> More grip doesn't necessarily mean more fun


Yep i noticed that from most of tour videos on youtube. Love it!:bowdown1:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Was that a 260z that you pass and then it pass you while you are "parked"?


----------

